# Change of Availability



## byunnee (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I recently was hired about a month or so ago. During my interview with my ETL, I told him my availability was open for the summer but when school would start, my availability for Tuesdays and Thursdays would change. I'm not sure if he remembers me saying so, or if he just left me as open availability. I looked at past forums for change of availability and saw that there was a 90 day period where people suggested not changing availability.

If I request a change of availability, would I get in trouble/would they fire me? I know for a fact I mentioned it during the interview, but seeing some posts about the 90-day period has made me nervous. Should I just go to the store's computer, request it, and talk to my ETL about it?

Sorry if this is dumb, I _know_ I should request it, but I'm mainly worried about my position as I've only been working for a month. 😅

Thank you!

**Edit : I would still be able to work Tuesdays and Thursdays, just not the regular times they've been scheduling me for the past month. It'd have to be a 5-close change, rather than open availability.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 8, 2020)

Talk to them . Even the closing shift on those day is good at least you give them something  to work with


----------



## Yetive (Aug 8, 2020)

Changing it for classes is common, even. In your 90 days


----------

